# they sure grow fast



## harleydon5 (Mar 27, 2015)

Well I lost one of the four, not really sure why but here they are.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Very nice! You have some pretty chicks there and some whitefaces!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Envy** Stunning babies you have there  They are absolutely adorable


----------



## harleydon5 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks all, ya my only nonwhiteface up and died. Two were born on the same day,yellow and white then another every other day until there were four. About ten days in the yellow up and died not sure why. So now I have three distinct sizes, so much growth in two days. Mike and molly have been such good parents. Tomarrow the oldest will be three weeks, these pics were taken last weekend and I haven't seen them since. Was thinking it was time to take over the feeding and human socializing duties, this is my first clutch and would like them to be tamer than the other ten. I just recently acquired four more all untame normal grays. There like little feathered magnets.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Your babies are lovely ! X x


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

They're gorgeous, I'm sorry that you lost one of them


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They're sooo cute!! :excited: I'm sorry that one of them passed


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Omg aren't they precious!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Their lovely sorry one passed.


----------



## harleydon5 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just a quick update 4 weeks old.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

They are such pretty little things! Aww <3


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

They are all stunning! Sorry to hear you lost one, its always very sad


----------

